# Airbag light is on :(



## gti2.sloww (Mar 1, 2006)

Scaned it with the vag com and no faults were found...any one think they might know the problem?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

it`s a vw.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_it`s a vw. 

That was helpful








There's a TSB for this that has been mentioned in a few places in the MKV forum. Check there or do a search and you'll find some info on it. If under warranty, I'd just take it in a let them deal with it.
- Jeremy.


----------



## stefano9 (Jul 23, 2008)

had that light come on twice for me. the first time for the driver seat air bag, and two weeks later, the passenger seat. turned out to be a bad connector thingy under both seats. if your cars under warranty take it in and they'll take care of it no big deal


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

also dont slam your doors happen to me and the harrness in the pillar side airbags


----------



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Airbag light is on  (gti2.sloww)*

Most likely a faulty connector under the passenger seat. As mentioned there is a TSB about this. Call the dealer, schedule an appointment. They tried resetting once and the second time pulled the seat and replaced... Everything's been good since.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Airbag light is on  (bluegraph)*

TSB my ass lol , Mine has been on 3 times now


----------



## stefano9 (Jul 23, 2008)

my air bag light just came on for the third time. brought it to the dealer and the computer just needed to be reset.......again


----------



## mk5jetta (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Airbag light is on  (gti2.sloww)*

My light came on because my passenger seatbelt button is stuck down. i never get around to fixing it and it works fine so it just stays like that.


----------



## 337Bender (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Airbag light is on  (mk5jetta)*

once faulty parts are replaced, do you still have to reset code or does it reset automatically (and airbag-on-light disappears)??


----------



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Airbag light is on  (337Bender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337Bender* »_once faulty parts are replaced, do you still have to reset code or does it reset automatically (and airbag-on-light disappears)??

I think it needs to be reset via dealer or VAG-COM. Not like check engine code that will reset after some time if the problem goes away. Anyone confirm?


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

mine came on vw fixed it and i guess they reset mine


----------



## vwguru714 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (illblood)*

fault has to be cleared to make light go out....also if you put any object on passenger front seat that confuses the pods (passenger occupation detection system) it could turn on airbag indicator without storing a fault


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Does your horn work?


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcsdude23* »_Does your horn work?

Oh my, it works, it is so loud. I blared it at a car that went the wrong way down a one way street the other day








Well, the airbag light huh? Same thing happened to me. Turned out to be a seatbelt sensor, that was it. Minor little thing, take it to the dealer, warranty use.


----------



## 337Bender (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

For me, airbag light is on, and the horn does not work? Why do you ask about the horn? Are the two not working related? Dealer told me its the airbag and horn..2 separate jobs...total $800 to fix.
Any extra clue or help is appreciated.
Thanks.


_Modified by 337Bender at 4:45 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## Mendez.CD (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (337Bender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337Bender* »_For me, airbag light is on, and the horn does not work? Why do you ask about the horn? Are the two not working related? Dealer told me its the airbag and horn..2 separate jobs...total $800 to fix.
Any extra clue or help is appreciated.
Thanks.

_Modified by 337Bender at 4:45 PM 3-7-2009_

My Fiance' had the same problem in her '06 Jetta. Turned out to be a bad "Clock Spring" as they called it. Basically a bad connection in the steering wheel. Had it fixed for about $350 and haven't had a problem with that since. Now the emissions... that's another story.


----------

